# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  bergriffe> Folge schwere psychische Erkrankung> Folge Verlust des Studiums

## Jrgen_W

Hallo :
Ich bin neu hier, lese hier das Forum seit langer Zeit.
Das Problem ist einwenig komplex. Ich versuche es kurz zu schildern. Mal sehen, ob es gelingt.

Ein Student (med) wird Opfer schwerer persnlicher bergriffe (sexuelle Gewalt), als Folge der bergriffe wird der Student schwer psychisch krank.
Der Student hatte vorher keine sexuellen Erfahrungen, niemals in seinem Leben!, Grund dazu ist, dass der Student unter Leistenhoden bis zum 14.Lebensjahr leidet und die Hoden (eigentlich beide Geschlechtsorgane) kein Wachstum erfahren haben, gar kein Wachstum.
Die Genitalien sind wie bei einem Baby geblieben.
Diese sexuelle Gewalt war seine erste sexuelle Erfahrung, sein ERSTES MAL, unter anderem war aus diesem Grund die Verarbeitung nicht mglich.
Wegen der psychischen Folgen hat er sein Studium verloren.

Er hat mit viel Mhe wieder Fu gefasst und will sein Studium wieder aufnehmen und es absolvieren.

Frage an das Forum: htte der Student eine Chance vor Gericht seinen Studienplatz (sein Studium) wieder zu bekommen?
Gegen die bergriffe knnte er sich nicht whren, die bergriffe kann man so beschreiben:
Man wird auf der Strasse mit Pistole berfallen: Hnde Hoch, Geld her oder ich schiee!!!

Was denkt ihr?
Danke 
Jrgen

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Hallo und Willkommen im Board,

Wegen was sollte man denn die Uni verklagen??
Hat der Betroffene schon irgendwelche Leistungen in der Tasche ??
Zwangsgeext oder was ist passiert??

Hoffe es geht NICHT um Dich.

Gre

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Wegen was sollte man denn die Uni verklagen??
> Hat der Betroffene schon irgendwelche Leistungen in der Tasche ??
> Zwangsgeext oder was ist passiert??


Ja, er hat alle Leistungen von Physikum und die beiden Ersten klinischen Semester nach alter AO. Diese Scheine und Zeugnise hat er komplett.

Die Frage mit Zwangsex ist einwenig schwer zu beantworten, Ja und Nein, wrde ich sagen.

Die Uni wollte ihn nicht mehr rckmelden lassen, mit der Auflage, er solle in einem andren Bundesland studieren. Das ist sozusagen, eine Vereinbarung zwischen Fakultt und dem Studeten, als der Geistige Zustand am Boden, Nein, im Keller war.

----------


## Feuerblick

Und warum bewirbt er sich dann nicht entsprechend dieser Vereinbarung mit den bereits gemachten Scheinen an einer anderen Uni? Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da vor Gericht irgendetwas erstreiten lsst. Interessant wre auch, ob die Uni ihn exmatrikuliert hat oder er sich selbst... sprich: Was steht auf der Exmatrikulationsbescheinigung?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Naja im Exmatrikulations-Bescheid (zumindestens an unserer Uni) steht nen Ex-Grund da
gibts so Ex-Grund wegen endgltiden Nichtbestehens oder Sonstige Grnde, was steht da??
Ansonsten knnte man sich ja an einer anderen Uni fr ein hheres Fachsemester bewerben.... (gilt die alte AO berhaupt noch??)

EDIT: Da war Feuerblick schneller.....

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Und warum bewirbt er sich dann nicht entsprechend dieser Vereinbarung mit den bereits gemachten Scheinen an einer anderen Uni? Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da vor Gericht irgendetwas erstreiten lsst. Interessant wre auch, ob die Uni ihn exmatrikuliert hat oder er sich selbst... sprich: Was steht auf der Exmatrikulationsbescheinigung?


Er hat sich beworben, war zwecklos, weil die anderen Unis sagen, wieso studierst du an deiner alten Uni.

Es gibt keine Exma-Bescheinigung, weil sie zurckgenommen worden ist, nachdem diese Vereinbarung getroffen worden ist.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Wenn du nicht eingeschrieben bist kriegst du ne Ex-Bescheinigung basta.

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Naja im Exmatrikulations-Bescheid (zumindestens an unserer Uni) steht nen Ex-Grund da
> gibts so Ex-Grund wegen endgltiden Nichtbestehens oder Sonstige Grnde, was steht da??
> Ansonsten knnte man sich ja an einer anderen Uni fr ein hheres Fachsemester bewerben.... (gilt die alte AO berhaupt noch??)
> 
> EDIT: Da war Feuerblick schneller.....


Die Exma-Bescheinigung wurde zurck genommen, so wollte man ihm entgegen kommen.

Die anderen Unis haben die Bewerbungen abgelehnt.

Ja, die Zeugnise der alten AO sind gltig.

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Wenn du nicht eingeschrieben bist kriegst du ne Ex-Bescheinigung basta.


Diese Ex-bescheinigung sollte ich kriegen, dann hat die Fakultt es aber zurck genommen. Deswegen jetzt so ein Schwebezustand: weder eingeschrieben noch exmatrikuliert.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Also, wenn du nicht mehr studierst kriegst du ja eine Ex-Bescheinigung und die brauchst du auch um so mal zum Beispiel bei der Rentenkasse Studienzeiten nachweisen zu knnen.
Desweiteren kannst du dich nicht an einer anderen Uni einschreiben wenn du keine Ex-Bescheinigung hast, da du sie bei der Neuimma brauchst.....

----------


## Feuerblick

Verstehe ich nicht. Ohne Exmatrikulationsbescheinigung ist er nicht offiziell exmatrikuliert. Dann sollte er das tun und sich danach woanders bewerben. ODER die Uni lsst ihn weiterstudieren. Ansonsten ist diese "Vereinbarung" doch ziemlicher Kokolores...

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Also, wenn du nicht mehr studierst kriegst du ja eine Ex-Bescheinigung und die brauchst du auch um so mal zum Beispiel bei der Rentenkasse Studienzeiten nachweisen zu knnen.
> Desweiteren kannst du dich nicht an einer anderen Uni einschreiben wenn du keine Ex-Bescheinigung hast, da du sie bei der Neuimma brauchst.....


Genau, das ist die Schwebelage. Eine Bescheinigung gibt es nicht ! siw wurde an dem Tag der Exmatrikulation zurck genommen und die Auflage erteilt, bewirb dich woanders.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Genau, das ist die Schwebelage. Eine Bescheinigung gibt es nicht ! siw wurde an dem Tag der Exmatrikulation zurck genommen und die Auflage erteilt, bewirb dich woanders.


Wenn Keule jetzt ins Studentensekretariat geht und sagt: Hallo hier bin ich, welchen Status habe ich? 
Dann mssen die Tanten ja was antworten und das kann nur binr sein,
entweder immatrikuliert oder geext..

----------


## Feuerblick

Tja, dann eben woanders bewerben... Wobei ich mich exmatrikulieren wrde. Was soll dieser Schwebezustand denn besser machen???? Ist doch Kse...

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Verstehe ich nicht. Ohne Exmatrikulationsbescheinigung ist er nicht offiziell exmatrikuliert. Dann sollte er das tun und sich danach woanders bewerben. ODER die Uni lsst ihn weiterstudieren. Ansonsten ist diese "Vereinbarung" doch ziemlicher Kokolores...


Ja ! Richtig!

Es ist so schade, dass die Grnde fr diese Lage keine Rolle spielen (bergriffe). sie sind auch hier einfach in den Hintergrund geraten.
Der Student ist ein sehr Guter, Abi-Note EINS, fleissig, weil er das Studium als Ausgleich fr seine Erkrankung (Leistenhoden bis zum 14.) sieht.

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Tja, dann eben woanders bewerben... Wobei ich mich exmatrikulieren wrde. Was soll dieser Schwebezustand denn besser machen???? Ist doch Kse...


Der Schwebezustand ist eine Hoffnung !

----------


## Espressa

Was tut da der Kryptorchismus zur Sache? Verstehe nicht ganz.

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Wenn Keule jetzt ins Studentensekretariat geht und sagt: Hallo hier bin ich, welchen Status habe ich? 
> Dann mssen die Tanten ja was antworten und das kann nur binr sein,
> entweder immatrikuliert oder geext..


Ja, das ist eine berlegung.

----------


## Logo

Ich behaupte mal:
Keine Uni der Welt kann verweigern dich zu exen. Du bist ein mndiger & selbstbestimmter Mensch. 
Nimm dir Rechtsbeistand, lass dich exen, bewirb dich mit deinen Zeugnissen an einer anderen Uni. Fertig.

@ Espressa: "Kryptorchismus" solle die sexuelle Unbedarftheit & die damit verbundene zustzl. Traumatisierung beim bergriff erklren, nehme ich an...

EDIT: Hab ich wohl miverstanden... Egal. Wurde ja nun erklrt...

----------


## Feuerblick

Was hat das mit diesen ominsen bergriffen zu tun? Der Student war gesundheitlich offensichtlich nicht in der Lage, sein Studium fortzufhren. Entweder er wird deshalb beurlaubt oder exmatrikuliert... oder exmatrikuliert sich selbst. Diese merkwrdige Vereinbarung ist doch etwas, was berhaupt nicht mglich ist. Du kannst nur immatrikuliert oder exmatrikuliert sein. "Schwebe" gibts nicht, denn dann knntest du ja weiterstudieren, weil man dir netterweise entgegen gekommen wre und dich nicht geext htte. Insofern: Ab zum Studienbro oder sogar zum Studiendekan und diese hchst merkwrdige Regelung nochmal ganz genau besprechen... Und wenn das nix bringt: Offiziell exmatrikulieren und woanders bewerben fr ein hheres Fachsemester...

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Was tut da der Kryptorchismus zur Sache? Verstehe nicht ganz.


Keine Grndung der Familie
Dafr umso mehr das Studium wichtig ist.

Das spielt vielmehr eine persnliche Rolle, die fr andere Leute wenig bis gar nicht zu verstehen ist oder fr sie kein Fakt ist.

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Ich behaupte mal:
> Keine Uni der Welt kann verweigern dich zu exen. Du bist ein mndiger & selbstbestimmter Mensch. 
> Nimm dir Rechtsbeistand, lass dich exen, bewirb dich mit deinen Zeugnissen an einer anderen Uni. Fertig.


Danke!

Das hrt sich ermdigend an.

Es ist aber immer noch, dass die Angst seit den bergriffen sehr gross ist.

----------


## Feuerblick

Das ist aber trotzdem kein Argument... Gesundheitliche Probleme als Grund fr eine Beurlaubung sicher... aber Kryptorchismus als solcher ist kein Argument, warum du unbedingt studieren solltest....

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Keine Grndung der Familie
> Dafr umso mehr das Studium wichtig ist.


Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, da das Eine das Andere kompensieren wird.......

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, da das Eine das Andere kompensieren wird.......


Ja, gut.
Verschiedene Ansichten. Es gibt aber auch andere Grnde, die FR das Studium sprechen.

----------


## Feuerblick

> Es ist aber immer noch, dass die Angst seit den bergriffen sehr gross ist.


Dann sollte vielleicht erst einmal die Angst ordentlich therapiert werden, bevor das Dilemma mit Abbruch des Studiums und "Schwebezustand" von neuem beginnt. Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

....also wir halten fest: Die wahrscheinlich einzige Mglichkeit weiter zu studieren ist, dich
so nicht schon geschehen, zu exen und es bei anderen Unis zu versuchen.

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Dann sollte vielleicht erst einmal die Angst ordentlich therapiert werden, bevor das Dilemma mit Abbruch des Studiums und "Schwebezustand" von neuem beginnt. Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp...


Ja.
Ich bin in Behandlung, es gibt aber sehr viel Druck auf mich, denn meine Eltern erwarten auch finanzielle Untersttzung von mir und die Angst vor Verlust des Studiums ist sehr sehr gross, das lhmt und es ist mit viel Leid verbunden.




> ....also wir halten fest: Die wahrscheinlich einzige Mglichkeit weiter zu studieren ist, dich
> so nicht schon geschehen, zu exen und es bei anderen Unis zu versuchen.


Ja. das werde ich mir berlegen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Na dann, Viel Erfolg dabei.

----------


## Feuerblick

Klasse, elterlicher Druck bei psychischer Erkrankung. Ist bestimmt das Allerbeste berhaupt fr den Therapieerfolg.
Und: "Verlieren" kannst du dein Studium nur, wenn die Uni dich zwangsexmatrikuliert. Also solltest du dich lieber selbst exmatrikulieren, dann erstmal deine Krankheit vernnftig in den Griff bekommen und dich dann an anderen Unis bewerben. Sonst geht das ein zweites Mal den Bach runter und dann ist vermutlich dein Studium wirklich gelaufen, weil die Uni dich exmatrikuliert...

----------


## Mdel

Willst Du denn unbedingt von Deiner "alten" Uni weg? Sonst geh doch zu den Verantwortlichen hin und sag, dass Du Deinen definitiven Status wissen willst. Wenn Du exmatrikuliert bist, dann sollen Sie Die die Bescheinigung geben, bist Du nicht ex, dann sollen sie Dich doch einfach weiter studieren lassen.

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Klasse, elterlicher Druck bei psychischer Erkrankung. Ist bestimmt das Allerbeste berhaupt fr den Therapieerfolg.
> Und: "Verlieren" kannst du dein Studium nur, wenn die Uni dich zwangsexmatrikuliert. Also solltest du dich lieber selbst exmatrikulieren, dann erstmal deine Krankheit vernnftig in den Griff bekommen und dich dann an anderen Unis bewerben. Sonst geht das ein zweites Mal den Bach runter und dann ist vermutlich dein Studium wirklich gelaufen, weil die Uni dich exmatrikuliert...


Ja,
ich berlege mir das auch. Das muss ich in Angriff nehmen, es berwinden. Man ist mit Allem Alleine.

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Willst Du denn unbedingt von Deiner "alten" Uni weg? Sonst geh doch zu den Verantwortlichen hin und sag, dass Du Deinen definitiven Status wissen willst. Wenn Du exmatrikuliert bist, dann sollen Sie Die die Bescheinigung geben, bist Du nicht ex, dann sollen sie Dich doch einfach weiter studieren lassen.


Ich kann auch an der alten Uni bleiben, das wre sogar besser.

Ja, ich muss es wagen, den Status zu klren.

----------


## Mdel

Man ist nicht mit allem alleine, nur manchmal kommt es einem vor.
Das sag ich jetzt nicht als Floskel, sondern aus Erfahrung...

----------


## Mdel

Du solltest das klren, am Besten persnlich hingehen

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Du solltest das klren, am Besten persnlich hingehen


Ja, Alleine will ich nicht, wrde auch andere Leute mitnehmen.

----------


## Mdel

Ja, nimm noch jemanden mit, aber nicht gleich als Meute einfallen...das kommt wahrscheinlich nicht gut...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Du kannst nur an deiner Uni bleiben wenn du noch nicht alle Prfungsversuche zerschossen hast... und es gibt einfach Sachen die kann man nur mit sich alleine ausmachen/verarbeiten und das ist auch gut...(da kann der Therapeut nur helfen...)

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Ja, nimm noch jemanden mit, aber nicht gleich als Meute einfallen...das kommt wahrscheinlich nicht gut...


Nein.
Vielleicht Professor oder Dozent.

----------


## Espressa

So ungern ich es auch sage... ist psychische Gesundheit fr den Arztberuf durchaus... irgendwie... von Vorteil. Ebenso die Fhigkeit, Tatsachen auf den Grund zu gehen und Entscheidungen zu treffen...

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Du kannst nur an deiner Uni bleiben wenn du noch nicht alle Prfungsversuche zerschossen hast... und es gibt einfach Sachen die kann man nur mit sich alleine ausmachen/verarbeiten und das ist auch gut...(da kann der Therapeut nur helfen...)


Es ist NICHT 3Mal "zerschossen" worden

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ja, Alleine will ich nicht, wrde auch andere Leute mitnehmen.


Dann nimm EINEN Freund mit.(hchstens  :hmmm...: 
Andererseit wirkt es nicht so gut wenn du wegen Studienplatz nicht (mal) alleine vorsprechen kannst..

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> So ungern ich es auch sage... ist psychische Gesundheit fr den Arztberuf durchaus... irgendwie... von Vorteil. Ebenso die Fhigkeit, Tatsachen auf den Grund zu gehen und Entscheidungen zu treffen...


Ach Schtzelein wenn ich mich so umgucke, dann denke ich mir eher, die Leute die wirklich noch alle Murmeln beisammen haben kannst an einer Hand abzhlen......  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jrgen_W

> So ungern ich es auch sage... ist psychische Gesundheit fr den Arztberuf durchaus... irgendwie... von Vorteil. Ebenso die Fhigkeit, Tatsachen auf den Grund zu gehen und Entscheidungen zu treffen...


Ja.

Vor feigen Leuten, die aus dem Hinterhalt angreifen, ist man niemals geschtzt.

Es gibt Versuche von restart. Das kann schneller und besser werden, wenn ...

----------


## Mdel

es ist doch nachvollziehbar, dass er Du jetzt erst mal Zeit zum Verarbeiten brauchst, und dass es Dinge gibt, bei denen Du ntersttzung brauchst. Das heit aber noch lange nicht, dass Du deshalb fr den Arztberuf nicht so geeignet wrst

----------


## Mdel

Und Du kannst mitnehmen, wen immer Du willst, egal ob Freund oder Dozent oder Professor. Deine Entscheidung

----------


## Jrgen_W

> es ist doch nachvollziehbar, dass er Du jetzt erst mal Zeit zum Verarbeiten brauchst, und dass es Dinge gibt, bei denen Du ntersttzung brauchst. Das heit aber noch lange nicht, dass Du deshalb fr den Arztberuf nicht so geeignet wrst


Danke dir,
ich blicke immer wieder zurck, das Physikum war sehr gut, obwohl die Deutsche Sprache fr mich Fremdsprache ist und nicht meine Muttersprache.

Und Abi hatte ich eine Eins.

Auf diese Sachen baue ich und versuche Regeneration zu betreiben.

----------


## Espressa

> Ach Schtzelein wenn ich mich so umgucke, dann denke ich mir eher, die Leute die wirklich noch alle Murmeln beisammen haben kannst an einer Hand abzhlen......


Ja hast eh recht. Macht aber nix, solang es nicht Werdegang-relevant ist und zwischenmenschliche Interaktion nicht weiter beeintrchtigt...

----------


## Mdel

Wichtig ist, dass Du das Erlebte verarbeitest und dass Du Deinen Status klrst...dann steht einen normalen Berufsleben als guter Arzt nix im Weg...

----------


## Jrgen_W

> Wichtig ist, dass Du das Erlebte verarbeitest und dass Du Deinen Status klrst...dann steht einen normalen Berufsleben als guter Arzt nix im Weg...


Danke dir : - )

----------


## Mdel

nix zu danken...ich sag nur, wie ich das seh...

----------


## Rabbit

Du kannst nur Exmatrikuliert oder Immatrikuliert sein.
Fr beides gibt es eine Bescheinigung!!!

Also wenn du zum Studentensekretariat gehst und sagst dass du gerne eine Imma-bescheinigung mchtest und die gute Frau oder der gute Herr dort sagt "Sie sind doch gar nicht immatrikuliert", dann kannst du sagen "ich meinte die Exmatrikulationsbesttigung".

Es gibt da keinen Schwebezustand....UNMGLICH!!!

Zumal, wenn du keine Studiengebhren zahlst, bist du automatisch geext!

Und mit dieser Ex-bescheinigung und deinen Anerkannten Scheinen kannst du problemlos einen Studienortwechsel beantragen.
Kein Mensch der Welt prft, warum du nicht an deiner alten Uni studierst, da kannst also angeben dass du durch Freundesberichte etc weisst, dass die Uni als kompetent gilt und die Einstellung auf dem Arbeitsmarkt ein angenehmerer ist wenn man dort absolvent war. 

...wie auch immer-Kurzversion:

Es gibt keinen Schwebezustand!!! Alleine schon wegen den Studiengebhren.
Jeder nicht zahlende Student ist geext!!! berweist du Studiengebhren?...da steht dein Name und deine Immanr mit drauf, zumindest ne Identnr.!
Wird das Geld angenommen von der Uni statt Rckberwiesen?
Dann ab dahin und Imma abholen....wenn dem nich so ist: dann ab dahin und ex abholen.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Was noch interessant wre, seit WANN besteht denn dieser Schwebezustand?

----------


## Keenacat

Es gbe da schon so eine Art "Schwebezustand": Evtl. ist die Exma in eine Beurlaubung umgewandelt worden? Das wrde zumindest halbwegs zu der hier prsentierten Datenlage passen (Exma "zurckgezogen").

----------


## Nilani

Ich find das mit dem "Schwebezustand" auch komisch. Ich war damals an der 1. Uni erst krank und fiel 2 Semester aus, dann hatte ich nen Autounfall. Anfangs hab ich das noch mit nem Urlaubssemester berbrcken knnen, hat aber nicht gereicht (es gingen nur 2 hintereinander) und meine Semester liefen weiter. Hat ne Weile gedauert (leider zu lange, was Semesteranzahl angeht), aber ich hab dann irgendwann den Schlustrich gezogen und mich exmatrikuliert, von der Uni kam nix in der Beziehung. Einmal musste ich hin zu so ner psychologischen Beratung der Uni, wo ich erklren musste, warum ich hinterherhnge, bis wann ich vorhabe, das aufzuholen, danach hat sich keiner mehr dafr interessiert, ob ich zur Uni ging oder nicht. Letzten Endes hab ich 2 Jahre die Uni nicht besucht, ohne dass es Konsequenzen hatte, weil man sich zu Prfungen anmelden musste und ohne Anmeldung kein Fehlversuch. Schwebezustand gabs nicht ... ich lief weiter, so schnell wird man Dauerstudi, was mich jetzt im Nachhinein rgert wg. Langzeitgebhren. 

Nach Exma hab ich noch ne Weile gebraucht, um wieder komplett auf die Beine zu kommen, dann hab ich mich allerdings fr kompletten Neuanfang an anderer Uni entschieden. Da ich kein Physikum hatte und im 1. Sem. anfangen wollte, liefs ber ZVS. In MD hab ich lediglich unterschrieben, dass ich keinen Prfungsanspruch verloren hatte, fr meinen krperlichen oder geistigen Zustand hat sich auch niemand interessiert. Viele wissen nicht mal, dass ich schon Haufen  Semester "sinnlos" hinter mich gebracht hab.

Sobald du deine Exmatrikulation hast (um die wrd ich mich schleunigste kmmern), wrde ich versuchen, das psychische Problem in den Griff zu bekommen und irgendwo einen Neuanfang zu machen. Gerade an kleineren Unis hast du gute Chancen. Ehrlich gesagt, wrd ich mit Klinik nochmal neu anfangen, seit alter AO hat sich einiges gendert (hab auch nach alter AO angefangen, was zus. Grund fr Neustart war). Nach Physikum wechseln viele, da musst du nicht mal jedem erklren, warum du gewechselt bist ... hattest halt einfach Lust auf ne Luftvernderung. Viel Glck, aber im Dekanat wrd ich auf den Tisch hauen, denn du kannst dir keine andere Uni suchen, solange du nicht exmatrikuliert bist.
Bewerben musst du dich dann als Wiedereinsteiger (wr zumindest am besten, wenn du ne Weile nicht studiert hast, wonach es klingt). Die werden noch etwas mehr bevorzugt, als direkte Ortswechsler.

----------


## Justizia

nun, Du wirst ja irgend ein Schriftstck von der Uni haben, nachdem was Du geschrieben hast, hrt es sich fr mich so an, dass sie Dich exmatriukliert haben und diese Ex dann mit einem Bescheid zurckgenommen haben. Wenn das  so ist, dann besteht der Zustand der vorher auch bestand - Du bist eingeschrieben.
Wenn dieser Rcknahmebescheid mit einer Auflage verbunden ist - nmlich dergestallt: wir nehmen die Exmatrikualtion zurck - wenn Sie sich woanders einschreiben - dann muss man sich diese Auflage genau anschauen - denn es kann sein, dass die Auflage fr sich alleine steht, dh sie stellt dann wieder einen eigenen Bescheid dar - oder sie ist mit der Rcknahme verknpft - um da einen genauen Rat geben zu knnen, msste man wissen was es genau fr eine Auflage ist, bzw inwieweit sie die Rcknahme gestaltet - das kann Dir aber ein Rechtsanwalt, dem Du den Bescheid vorlegst sofort sagen - naja sollte er zumindest knnen. Ich wrde jedenfalls versuchen gegen den Bescheid vorzugehen und irgendwie an der Uni zu bleiben - Und: mach Dir keine Gedanken  :Big Grin: u hast Deine Erkrankung (psychisch) erkannt - es gibt so viele Psychophaten die gar nicht merken, dass sie neben der Spur laufen - dass ist doch viel schlimmer - und die finden sich in Berufen das ahnst Du gar nicht!
Ich wnsche Dir viel Erfolg und vor allem Kraft!

----------


## epeline

geht das nur mir so, oder findet noch jemand das ganze hier irgendwie merkwrdig?

----------


## maggi90w

> geht das nur mir so, oder findet noch jemand das ganze hier irgendwie merkwrdig?


Ne, ich auch. Wirkt auf mich eher so, als wollte da jemand mal seine Geschichte los werden (und etwas Mitleid/Aufmerksamkeit bekommen?), denn das Problem an sich ist jetzt eigentlich nicht so furchtbar unlsbar. Aber ist ja auch ok.
Wenn er wirklich so neben der Spur ist, wie seine Beitrge indizieren, soll er die Aufmerksamkeit ruhig bekommen.

----------


## Karl_L

Hallo:

Ich wollte hier die Meinung der Leute, die sich einwenig auskennen, lesen. Hier im Forum gibt es tolle Leute mit guten Meinungen.

Mal angenommen, jemand muss wegen Krankheit ( Bergriffe. Als Folge davon Posttraumatische Belastungsstrung und Schwere Depressionen, beide Folge der bergriffe) das Studium unterbrechen.
Das Studium war vor den bergriffen relativ fortgeschritten, und zwar bis zum 6 Semester, das Grundstudium war absolviert und die 2 ersten Klinik - Semester auch.

Jetzt mit 42 hat sich nach langer Aufarbeitung der Ereignisse und Behandlung der Folgen die Gesundheit soweit stabilisiert, dass man sich in der Lage sieht das Studium wieder aufzunehmen.

Was haltet ihr davon? Ist es zu spt?
Familiengrndung ist aus medizinischen Grnden nicht mglich, also man lebt allein, dieses Belastung, wenn es denn Eine ist, fllt aus.

Der Entschluss zur Wiederaufnehme ist 100 Prozent, hier gibt es keine Zweifel.


Trotzdem wren hier Meinungen sehr nett.

Was denkt ihr?

----------


## Solara

zu spt ist es nie.

Frage ist, ob dein 1.Stex gltig ist (also du mit altem Physikum weiterstudieren kannst oder nicht) - die zwei klinischen Semester werden wohl nicht angerecht bei Umstellung auf neue AO. Aber sonst?
Mach hinne!

----------


## Karl_L

> zu spt ist es nie.
> 
> Frage ist, ob dein 1.Stex gltig ist (also du mit altem Physikum weiterstudieren kannst oder nicht) - die zwei klinischen Semester werden wohl nicht angerecht bei Umstellung auf neue AO. Aber sonst?
> Mach hinne!


Hallo:
Danke fr Antwort.
Das alte Physikum wird anerkannt. Die Leistungen, die man erbracht hat, verfallen nicht, wenn ich das richtig gelesen und richtig verstanden habe.

----------


## Solara

nicht lesen, nachfragen an der betreffenden Uni.

dadurch, dass mehr Praktika, Seminare whatever Einzug erhalten haben, kann es sein, dass die Scheine aus deinen klinischen Semestern unvollstndig sind und du eben da noch was nachmachen musst.

nachfragen, nicht auf was verlassen, was du irgendwo gelesen hast.
Schriftlich nachfragen ist am sinnigsten - wenn es zu Streitereien kommen sollten, hast du es schwarz auf wei besttigt.

----------


## Karl_L

Hallo Solara:
Danke.

Ja, das ist eine gute Idee !
Du hast recht, nicht alle Scheine werden ankerkannt. Nur die, die quivalent sind, wrden wohl anerkannt.
Ja, du hast vollkommen Recht.

Wenn ich dich so lese, dann bist du auch dafr, das Studium wieder aufzunehmen.
Das finde ich gut.

----------


## Solara

Mir ist das grundstzlich egal, was die anderen machen.

Wenn sie wollen, dann sollen sie.
Alter war noch nie ein Problem - mit mir haben auch Leute ber 50 Examen gemacht  :hmmm...: .

Wenn du das mchtest, dann machst du das - du hast vermutlich nur dieses eine Leben; und wenn es dein Ziel ist, das Medizinstudium abzuschlieen, dann tu das!

----------


## StellaMaris

Hallo Karl, 

ich habe das Studium ebenfalls mehrere Jahre unterbrechen mssen und ich fange jetzt mit dem PJ wieder an. Ich habe zunchst bei den Unis angefragt, die fr das Weiterstudieren in Frage kamen, dort wurde mir gesagt, ich mte mir vom LPA meiner alten Uni die Leistungsnachweise besttigen lassen, also hab ich mich dort hingewandt und die haben mir dann besttigt, dass mein altes 2. Stex noch gltig ist und ich nach der alten AppO weiterstudieren kann. Mit dieser Info hab ich mich dann normal beworben wie andere Hochschulwechsler zum PJ, und es hat auch soweit alles geklappt. 

Wende dich also am besten an das Studiendekanat der Uni, wo du weitermachen willst, und klre mit denen, was du tun sollst, wahrscheinlich werden die dich auch erstmal ans LPA verweisen. Das Physikum wird dir, denke ich, anerkannt werden, mit dem 1. Stex wird es schwieriger, weil die Klinik jetzt ja ganz anders abluft. 
Wrde es schriftlich machen, wie Solara gesagt hat, ich hab alle per mail kontaktiert, da kann man sich auch spter nochmal auf etwas beziehen bzw. sich auch mehrmals in Ruhe alles durchlesen, beim Telefonieren kann einem doch mal was durch die Lappen gehen. Die Besttigung vom LPA hab ich zum Beispiel dann auch grad so wie sie war ans Dekanat weitergeleitet. 
Letzten Endes fand ich den ganzen Ablauf weitaus einfacher, als ich es mir vorher vorgestellt hatte, also nur Mut! 

Ich wnsche dir viel Glck!

----------


## Karl_L

Hallo Stella und Solara:
Danke Schn fr Antworten !

Ja, ich werde das genauso machen wie in den Antworten. Es ist wichtig, dass man zumindest am Anfang schriftlich anfragt.

Ich habe schweren Weg hinter mir, es geht mir besser. 
Mein Ziel der Behandlung war, die Fhigkeit wieder zu haben, das Studium machen zu knnen.
Ich wie auch die rzte sind der Meinung, dass ich wieder soweit bin.
Das war eine sehr gute Nachricht.

----------


## Espressa

Ich finde das keine gute Idee. Klingt fr mich mehr nach "so vieles im Leben hat nicht funktioniert, wird Zeit wenigstens etwas zustande zu bringen". Willst du berhaupt als Arzt arbeiten, oder gehts nur um das Studium? 
Letztlich geht es doch um den Beruf, willst du wirklich ganz unten anfangen? Oberrzten und vielleicht Chefs die dann 10 Jahre jnger sind als du, Patienten vorstellen? Lsst es deine wirtschaftliche Situation bequem zu, oder musst du frs Studium Abstriche machen? Willst du soviel Komfortverlust hinnehmen?
Verwirklichen kann man sich auf vielerlei Arten, auch eine Familie kann man haben, ich wrde an deiner Stelle wirklich hinterfragen, ob es dir all das wert ist.

----------


## Solara

Espressa,

ist das fr dich ein Problem?

Ich kenne gengend Leute, die genau das machen - die haben alle kein Problem damit.
Und wenn ein OA Probleme damit hat, dass der Assi lter ist und nicht auf die erste unangebrachte Kritik einknickt, dann hat der OA halt ein Problem.

Karl hat geschrieben, dass es aus gesundheitlichen Grnden mit einer Familie nichts wird.
Warum nicht den Traum verwirklichen?
Nur weil Jungspunde Zweifel habe, dass es unter Umstnden im Team Probleme geben knnte?
Die knnen auch jungen Assis passieren.

Und davon, dass die finanzielle Situation durchdacht ist gehe ich schlicht und ergreifend aus. Bei jedem, der studieren will.

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

ich sehs eigentlich so ziemlich genau so wie Espressa.
Noch dazu frage ich mich, ob du das 'psychisch' berhaupt aushalten wrdest, wenn du jetzt schon mit PtB zu kmpfen hast.
So viel wie ich mitbekommen habe, ist das Studium ultra anstrengend, das lernen ist eine einseitige, einsame Beschftigung und der Druck vor den Prfungen immens hoch.
Ich persnlich habe jetzt schon mit 19 bedenken, ob ich nicht zu alt frs studieren bin, wenn ich erst mal 20 oder 25 jahre auf dem Buckel habe. Ich frchte mich vor den reaktionen der anderen und habe Bedenken noch Anschluss zu finden. Wei nicht wie das bei dir aussieht?

----------


## Solara

Solltest du dann berhaupt anfangen, Joana, wenn du es jetzt schon nicht aushltst?

Karl hat das schonmal studiert, die psych. Situation entstand nicht aus dem Studium heraus, sondern aus bergriffen. Er/sie wei also (im Gegensatz zu dir) wie das Ganze ist. Spiegelst du hier nicht deine eigenen ngste auf andere?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> ich sehs eigentlich so ziemlich genau so wie Espressa.
> Noch dazu frage ich mich, ob du das 'psychisch' berhaupt aushalten wrdest, wenn du jetzt schon mit PtB zu kmpfen hast.


Was heit denn hier "jetzt schon" mit PTBS, das ist ja bezogen auf eine fr den Patienten traumatische Situation die man auch bewltigen kann mit Hilfe und Zeit.




> So viel wie ich mitbekommen habe, ist das Studium ultra anstrengend, das lernen ist eine einseitige, einsame Beschftigung und der Druck vor den Prfungen immens hoch.


Naja das ist auch wieder hren sagen, da ist der Frager schon etwas weiter da er ja schon 6 Semester in der Tasche hat..




> Ich persnlich habe jetzt schon mit 19 bedenken, ob ich nicht zu alt frs studieren bin, wenn ich erst mal 20 oder 25 jahre auf dem Buckel habe. Ich frchte mich vor den reaktionen der anderen und habe Bedenken noch Anschluss zu finden. Wei nicht wie das bei dir aussieht?


Siehst du das ist wieder etwas was ich "komisch" finde, Leute die sich vor Reaktionen frchten und Angst haben weil sie mit 25 Jahren "erst" anfangen zu studieren....
EDIT: Verdammt, Solara war schneller...


Zum Thread, wie ess der Kaffee schon gesagt hat, man sollte es kritisch hinterfragen und berlegen was man versucht mit dem Studienabschluss zu erreichen/beweisen. Wenn das geklrt ist, viel Erfolg wie immer du dich auch entscheidest.

----------


## Solara

brigens: man kann auch mit massiver PTBS hervorragend studieren und als Arzt arbeiten - gute Therapie ist das A&O.

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

naja ich bin der Meinung, dass man solche Entscheidungen nicht leichtfertig treffen sollte und da ich selber noch nicht studiere hinterfrage ich meine und Karls ausgangssituation schon. ich hab nie behauptet, dass ich non plus ultra dafr geeignet bin und wrde es auch sehr bewundern, wenn Karl das durchziehen wrde. 
Ich kann nur fr mich sprechen und fr mich kme es nicht in Frage.
PTB ist so weit ich wei eine langwirige psychische Erkrankung und mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass das natrlich nicht vom studieren kommen kann. hab ich auch so nie behauptet. ich dachte nur, dass der Druck und die ngste, die ich wohl unberlegt von mir auf Karl bertragen hatte, noch mal eine besondere herausforderung darstellen.

Ich sagte auch nicht, dass ich es prinzipiell ablehne. Wie gesagt, ich studiere noch nicht und kann daher nicht auf einen fundierten erfahrungsschatz zurckgreifen, noch will ich mir gro ein urteil darber anmaen, was jemand fr sich und seine Zukunft beschliet. das steht mir so auch gar nicht zu.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass es fr mich persnlich nicht mehr in frage kommen wrde, wenn ich an karls stelle wre. 
und da er hier nach Meinungen gefragt hatte, ging ich davon aus, dass er sich seiner Entscheidung wohl noch nicht ganz so sicher ist und habe mir erlaubt mal meine eigene Unsicherheit in einer frage an ihn zu formulieren.
Wenn es ihn nicht strt und er die letzten paar semester wirklich noch durchzieht, fnde ich das sehr bemerkenswert. 
also ruhig blut, ich habs nicht angreifend gemeint.

----------


## Karl_L

Espressa:
Ich will _Arzt werden und habe die letzten Jahre dafr gekmpft, gesund zu werden.

Vor dieser Krankheit habe ich sehr gute Noten gehabt. Das Physikum habe ich mit einer 2 abgeschlossen.

Dass man so ein Schicksal ereilt, kann man nicht vorhersagen.

Das Finanzieren des Studiums ist kein Problem und eine Arbeit nach Studium finden ist kein Problem, sei es in einer Klinik oder Forschung.

An die Dame, die mit 19 Zweifel hat: Prfungen kenne ich.

Meine Abitur war mit 1,2 und das Studium begann ich sehr gut und ohne Probleme.

Die Folgen der PTBS sind weitgehend aufgehoben.

In einem Beitrag wurde nach dem Grund fr das Studium gefragt:
- Ich will Arzt werden.
- Ich will in einem Krankenhaus arbeiten, es ist unwichtig, wie alt mein Oberarzt ist.
. Ich kann genauso in der Forschung arbeiten.
- Ich will meinen Eltern und Geschwister ein tolles Leben ermglichen, diese sind meine Familie.

Die Aussage, dass ein Studium oder die Prfungen Stress machen, finde ich sehr oberflchlich. Alles, was kein Spa macht und Stress macht, ist nicht gut, das kann es aber nicht sein.

----------


## Relaxometrie

> Der Entschluss zur Wiederaufnehme ist 100 Prozent, hier gibt es keine Zweifel.


Warum interessieren Dich die Meinungen von fremden Menschen, wenn Du die Entscheidung schon gefllt hast? 
Wenn Du so stark von der Untersttzung durch Auenstehende abhngig bist, tust Du Dir mit dem Studium, und vorallem spter mit dem Beruf, keinen Gefallen.

----------


## Solara

Wenn es mein Wunsch ist, das Studium durchzuziehen, egal was danach kommt, dann ziehe ich das durch, schlicht und ergreifend fr mich (und um mir zu beweisen, dass ich das kann) - und danach kann man ganz entspannt weiter entscheiden, wie das Leben denn weitergehen soll.

----------


## Karl_L

> Warum interessieren Dich die Meinungen von fremden Menschen, wenn Du die Entscheidung schon gefllt hast? 
> Wenn Du so stark von der Untersttzung durch Auenstehende abhngig bist, tust Du Dir mit dem Studium, und vorallem spter mit dem Beruf, keinen Gefallen.


 :Grinnnss!: 

Wir sind ja Menschen und es ist ja nicht schlimm, nach Erfahrungen zu fragen, auch wenn eine Entscheidung bereits gefallen ist.

Das ist ein guter Witz.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Karl_L

> Wenn es mein Wunsch ist, das Studium durchzuziehen, egal was danach kommt, dann ziehe ich das durch, schlicht und ergreifend fr mich (und um mir zu beweisen, dass ich das kann) - und danach kann man ganz entspannt weiter entscheiden, wie das Leben denn weitergehen soll.


Ja. richtig

Ich habe Freunde, die private Kliniken besitzen und mir mehrfach gesagt haben, wenn du das Studium absolvierst, dann melde dich bei uns, das wre eine Mglichkeit eine tolle Arbeit zu finden.

----------


## ehemaliger User_11062015

> Ja. richtig
> 
> Ich habe Freunde, die private Kliniken besitzen und mir mehrfach gesagt haben, wenn du das Studium absolvierst, dann melde dich bei uns, das wre eine Mglichkeit eine tolle Arbeit zu finden.


na ist doch super! sprich du hast eigentlich schon mehr oder weniger eine feste Stelle nach dem Studium oder?

----------


## Karl_L

> naja ich bin der Meinung, dass man solche Entscheidungen nicht leichtfertig treffen sollte und da ich selber noch nicht studiere hinterfrage ich meine und Karls ausgangssituation schon. ich hab nie behauptet, dass ich non plus ultra dafr geeignet bin und wrde es auch sehr bewundern, wenn Karl das durchziehen wrde. 
> Ich kann nur fr mich sprechen und fr mich kme es nicht in Frage.
> PTB ist so weit ich wei eine langwirige psychische Erkrankung und mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass das natrlich nicht vom studieren kommen kann. hab ich auch so nie behauptet. ich dachte nur, dass der Druck und die ngste, die ich wohl unberlegt von mir auf Karl bertragen hatte, noch mal eine besondere herausforderung darstellen.
> 
> Ich sagte auch nicht, dass ich es prinzipiell ablehne. Wie gesagt, ich studiere noch nicht und kann daher nicht auf einen fundierten erfahrungsschatz zurckgreifen, noch will ich mir gro ein urteil darber anmaen, was jemand fr sich und seine Zukunft beschliet. das steht mir so auch gar nicht zu.
> Ich kann nur sagen, dass es fr mich persnlich nicht mehr in frage kommen wrde, wenn ich an karls stelle wre. 
> und da er hier nach Meinungen gefragt hatte, ging ich davon aus, dass er sich seiner Entscheidung wohl noch nicht ganz so sicher ist und habe mir erlaubt mal meine eigene Unsicherheit in einer frage an ihn zu formulieren.
> Wenn es ihn nicht strt und er die letzten paar semester wirklich noch durchzieht, fnde ich das sehr bemerkenswert. 
> also ruhig blut, ich habs nicht angreifend gemeint.


Danke Schn!

----------


## Karl_L

> na ist doch super! sprich du hast eigentlich schon mehr oder weniger eine feste Stelle nach dem Studium oder?


Ja, das ist richtig.

----------


## Espressa

Ich finde nicht, dass es fr einen Menschen nur den _einen_ wirklich richtigen Werdegang gibt. Und somit halte ich das Dasein als Arzt nicht fr das Nonplusultra.
Ich hatte Spass im Studium, eingeschlossen der ganzen gesellschaftlichen Aktivitten etc., und ich liebe meinen Job, wrde es, wenn ich die Zeit zurckdrehen knnte, vermutlich wieder genauso machen.
Aber. Wenn ich die Zeit vordrehen msste, dann eher nicht. Denn ich erachte alle die erlebten Zeiten als passend fr den damals jeweiligen Lebensabschnitt, und mit 40 hab ich wei Gott besseres vor als in stickigen Hrslen zu sitzen, oder mit 45 Braunlen auf der ganzen Station zu schieben. Und auch wenn die CAs und OAs da wohl meist locker sind, _ich_ htte keinen Bock auf ein Einordnen in solche Hierarchien, zumal man sich, wie jeder wei, auch schon mal nicht einig sein...

Das ist meine Meinung, und ich finde man sollte auch solche Anregungen, die nicht dem Threadersteller und vielleicht auch nicht dir, Solara, so wirklich gefallen, im Raum stehen lassen knnen. 

Es gibt auch ein Glck auerhalb des Medizinerdaseins! Und wenn dir die ganzen Nachteile das Ziel wert sind, nur zu, ich hab natrlich persnlich kein Problem damit, wollte eben auch die Kehrseite der Medaille nicht unerwhnt lassen.

----------


## Solara

Espressa,

das ist das Problem, DU wrdest es nicht machen. Du gehst von dir aus, hast andere Prioritten (als der TE).
Karls Wunsch ist das Studium, als: warum nicht? Stellenaussichten scheinen jetzt auch schon da zu sein, Vit. B fehlt also auch nicht.
Also warum nicht weiterstudieren, wenn a) das Interesse da ist, b) ein Teil des Studiums eh schon absolviert ist und c) man irgendwas sowieso machen sollte, Leben ist ja noch lang, irgendwie sollte man das ja fllen und nicht nix tun und d) Familiegrnden ausfllt.

Die Probleme, dass die Vorgesetzten jnger sind, sind in allen anderen Berufen doch nicht anders, Probleme gibt es das mit Hierachien auch - also: was ist so besonders am Medizinerdasein, das genau das jetzt mit 42 nicht mehr gemacht werden sollte?
So besonders ist dieser Beruf nun auch wieder nicht.

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Ich finde nicht, dass es fr einen Menschen nur den _einen_ wirklich richtigen Werdegang gibt.


Vollkommen korrekt.




> Ich hatte Spass im Studium, eingeschlossen der ganzen gesellschaftlichen Aktivitten etc., und ich liebe meinen Job, wrde es, wenn ich die Zeit zurckdrehen knnte, vermutlich wieder genauso machen.
> Aber. Wenn ich die Zeit vordrehen msste, dann eher nicht. Denn ich erachte alle die erlebten Zeiten als passend fr den damals jeweiligen Lebensabschnitt, und mit 40 hab ich wei Gott besseres vor als in stickigen Hrslen zu sitzen, oder mit 45 Braunlen auf der ganzen Station zu schieben. Und auch wenn die CAs und OAs da wohl meist locker sind, _ich_ htte keinen Bock auf ein Einordnen in solche Hierarchien, zumal man sich, wie jeder wei, auch schon mal nicht einig sein...


Ich htte auch keine Lust auf Medizin studieren jetzt, wenn ich es schon mal gemacht htte. Und ich habe auch keine Lust, nochmal mein Erststudium zu machen, nochmal dieselbe Promotion anzufertigen. Die Schlufolgerung von Dir auf jemanden, der noch nicht fertig studiert hat, ist vollkommen falsch.

Und das mit den Hirachien. Das ndert sich nicht dadurch, dass man bereits frher sein Studium beendet hat. Heute ist das ohnehin alles nicht mehr so schlimm. Das sollte einen nicht aufhalten. Und woanders ist es nicht besser. Und wenn man immer nur darauf schielt, ob man spter auch genau in dem Beruf arbeiten will. Mei, dann htten viele nicht Medizin studieren drfen. Aus meiner Genaration arbeiten von etwa 20 bekannten rztinnen aus meinem Freundeskreis gerade mal noch 2,5. Der Rest hat hingeschmissen nach Kind oder einfach so oder macht jetzt was anderes. Wenn Du jetzt, offensichtlich deutlich jnger als 40, mit Aussagen darber kommst, worauf Du dann Lust oder keine Lust hast, kann ich das nachvollziehen, so weit Du nicht alles nochmal machen mchtest, was Du schon mal gemacht hast. Das ist klar. Und sonst: wertlos.

So weit Krals Geschichte so stimmt, wie ich sie hier interpretiere, wrde ich sogar davon ausgehen, dass das Studium sehr gut in eine Therapie eingebaut werden kann. Und Medizin studieren ist nun wirklich keine allzu bermenschlich groe Belastung - zumal fr jemanden, der schon durch die 1. Prfung ist.

----------


## Muriel

Da dieses Thema eine Reinkarnation ist, habe ich es mit dem entsprechenden Thread mal zusammengefhrt. Dabei ist nochmals anzumerken, dass Doppelaccounts (genauso wie Triple-...) laut Forenregeln untersagt sind, somit werde ich die anderen Accounts nun sperren und Karl_L erhlt dementsprechend eine Verwarnung.

Muriel - Admin MEDI-LEARN Foren

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Da dieses Thema eine Reinkarnation ist


Vielen Dank! Gestern abend hatte ich da schon so das Gefhl "H, das kenn ich doch...?!?" ndert aber nix an meinem Post oben.

----------


## Espressa

> Espressa,
> 
> das ist das Problem, DU wrdest es nicht machen. Du gehst von dir aus, hast andere Prioritten (als der TE).


Das ist gar nicht das Problem, das ist der Sinn der Sache. Man kann schlielich noch am besten eigene Anregungen geben als welche, die fr andere gelten, oder allgemein, oder berhaupt alles ganz offen fr alle formulieren. Das ist Sinn und Zweck eines Forums, Erfahrungsaustausch und unterschiedliche Meinungen, das Problem ist eher, dass DU nicht damit klar kommst wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist. 

So, sorry frs OT, nur wie gesagt, ist nicht alles Gold was glnzt.

----------


## Relaxometrie

> das ist das Problem, DU wrdest es nicht machen. Du gehst von dir aus, hast andere Prioritten


Normal, da nicht alle die gleiche Meinung haben. Daher ist es ja intessant, sich auszutauschen. Du siehst es aber als Problem, wenn Menschen unterschiedliche Meinungen haben  :Nixweiss:  






> Karls Wunsch ist das Studium, als: warum nicht?


Der Sinn des Forums besteht fr mich nicht in Heititei-wir-haben-uns-alle-lieb-und-schreiben-nur-das-was-der-andere-hren-mchte. Jedenfalls sehe ich das so. Du siehst es anders.






> das Problem ist eher, dass DU nicht damit klar kommst wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist.


Das ist mir auch schon mehrfach aufgefallen.

----------


## Solara

> Normal, da nicht alle die gleiche Meinung haben. Daher ist es ja intessant, sich auszutauschen. Du siehst es aber als Problem, wenn Menschen unterschiedliche Meinungen haben  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Sinn des Forums besteht fr mich nicht in Heititei-wir-haben-uns-alle-lieb-und-schreiben-nur-das-was-der-andere-hren-mchte. Jedenfalls sehe ich das so. Du siehst es anders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hach, schn - mir zu erzhlen, ich mchte Heititeil und Co.
Und komme nicht mit anderen Meinungen klar ...

Packt euch an der eigenen Nase. 
Falls ihr irgendein Problem mit mir haben solltet (scheint mir dezent der Fall zu sein wrde ich euch bitte, dass mit mir per PN zu klren ohne diesen Thread weiter zuzumllen)

Nur weil man selber mglicherweise nicht mit dem Job zufrieden ist, das Studium nicht nochmal machen wrde oder sich anderen Prioritten, wie der Familienplanung, zuwendet, muss das doch nicht fr andere gelten.

Und dann mit diesen Stationsalltagsproblemen zu argumentieren, Leute, die habt ihr in jedem Beruf, so einzigartig ist der Arztberuf nun auch wieder nicht.
Und zudem, wie gesagt, man MUSS doch nicht in dem Job arbeiten, es gibt genug andere Ttigkeitsfelder, die einem nach dem Studium offenstehen.
Oder man macht das Studium fr sich. Auch gut. 

Man lebt nur einmal.

Und dass man nach solchen Erfahrungen wie denen des TEs erfolgreich studieren und arbeiten kann entstammt dem Erfahrungsschatz.

----------


## Relaxometrie

> Und komme nicht mit anderen Meinungen klar ...


Dein erneutes Posting ist der beste Beweis dafr, da Du andere Meinungen nicht gelten lassen kannst. Man dreht sich bei Diskussionen mit Dir im Kreis (ich erinnere nur an die mige Kirchendiskussion).




> Nur weil man selber mglicherweise nicht mit dem Job zufrieden ist, das Studium nicht nochmal machen wrde oder sich anderen Prioritten, wie der Familienplanung, zuwendet, muss das doch nicht fr andere gelten.


Man wird aber aus einem Posting, aus dem klar wird, da derjenige in einer schwierigen persnlichen Lage ist, und auch immer noch sehr unkonzentriert zu sein scheint (viele Fehler in seinem Posting) seine eigene Meinung uern drfen, oder? 
Wenn ich einem solchen Menschen eher vom Studium abrate, dann geschieht dies nicht, weil ich selbst mit Teilen des Gesundheitssystems unzufrieden bin, sondern weil ich das Studium fr diese Person fr ungeeignet halte. Das ist meine Meinung und die hast Du nicht zu ndern.   

Womit wird wieder oben angekommen sind: Du lsst andere Meinungen nicht gelten. Und man dreht sich bei "Diskussionen" mit Dir im Kreis und dreht sich und dreht sich............

----------


## Solara

> D Das ist meine Meinung und die hast Du nicht zu ndern.   
> 
> Womit wird wieder oben angekommen sind: Du lsst andere Meinungen nicht gelten. Und man dreht sich bei "Diskussionen" mit Dir im Kreis und dreht sich und dreht sich............


Danke, dieses Kompliment kann ich zurckgeben, 1:1 !

Und fr weiteres bitte ich dich, mich persnlich zu kontaktieren.

----------


## Feuerblick

Herrschaften.... jeder hat seine Meinung und darf sie uern. Ihr knnt ja darber diskutieren, aber lasst bitte das Persnliche raus, okay?  :hmmm...: 
(Ich wrde dem TE brigens auch eher vom Studium abraten, da ich der Meinung bin, dass eine derart angeschlagene Psyche sptestens im Berufsalltag doch heftigste Probleme bekommen wird - fest zugesagte Stelle hin oder her...  :Meine Meinung:  )

----------


## Herzkasperl

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass die Schilderungen zur Sache richtig sind (auch wenn ich meine persnlichen Zweifel hege, siehe Muriel).

@Feuerblick: Hast Du eine bessere Alternative? 

Geht es darum, ob er (oder sie) spter einmal arbeitet oder vielleicht nicht arbeitet? Die Frage sollte man aus ethischen Grnden nicht stellen - auer man mchte sich auf Diskussionen a la "Wir brauchen eine Mnner-Quote im Medizin-Studium, da die Frauen spter in der Mehrzahl nicht arbeiten" einlassen. Weitere Beispiele (Studieren von Menschen mit Behinderungen...) kann ich gerne auf Nachfrage liefern.

Gibt es eine andere Mglichkeit, die Zeit sinnvoller zu verbringen?

Was ist also der Punkt Deines Ratschlags? Frchtest Du, seine oder ihre Situation wrde sich durch einen Misserfolg verschlechtern? Die Beantwortung dieser Frage wrde ich getrost dem vermutlich vorhandenen Therapeuten (nach Therapie...) berlassen - die knnen wir hier nicht beantworten. 

Die einzige Frage, die wir, wenn wir ehrlich sind, beantworten knnen, lautet: "Ist das Alter 42 ein Problem oder nicht?" ber den Rest wissen wir einfach zu wenig und wrden es ber das Internet auch nicht erfahren. Und die Antwort lautet nach meiner Einschtzung: Fr das Studieren ist das Alter sicher kein Problem. Beim Arbeiten wrde ich sagen: Das hngt vom Job ab, Chefarzt in der Chirurgie wird man nicht mehr.

----------


## Espressa

Mich wrde interessieren, was die besagte Person die letzten 20 Jahre so gemacht hat.
Irgendeine abdere Berufsausbildung wird dabei wohl rumgekommen sein, da ist die Frage ob man sich darin noch entwickeln kann und auch Zufriedenheit findet und "seiner Familie was bieten kann". 
Ich sehe es einfach wesentlich realistischer, Fortschritte in etwas, was man schon kann, zu machen, als noch 3-4 Jahre zu studieren, und dann 1-2 Jahre noch als Newbie seine ersten Erfahrungen zu sammeln, bevor man einigermaen souvern als Arzt arbeiten kann. Die Frage ist auch ob einen das dann ausreichend befriedigt, und ob man nicht zustzlich darunter leidet, auf so einiges andere verzichten zu mssen. Man vergleiche sich dann einfach mit den anderen Mittvierzigern (ich wage es nicht mehr Beispiele zu nennen, sonst heit es wieder, nur weil ich Hobbies hab mssen sie andere doch nicht gleich haben wollen).
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Job, und empfehle dem Nachwuchs sowohl das Studium als auch den Beruf, aber ich wrde definitiv nicht empfehlen ber Leichen zu gehen, um es zu erreichen. Und wenn man eins vor Augen hat, vergisst man gern alles andere, mein Aufruf galt lediglich dem gewissenhaften prfen der Alternativen, und auch der Nachteile, die man sich evt. mit einkauft.

----------


## StellaMaris

> Herrschaften.... jeder hat seine Meinung und darf sie uern. Ihr knnt ja darber diskutieren, aber lasst bitte das Persnliche raus, okay? 
> (Ich wrde dem TE brigens auch eher vom Studium abraten, da ich der Meinung bin, dass eine derart angeschlagene Psyche sptestens im Berufsalltag doch heftigste Probleme bekommen wird - fest zugesagte Stelle hin oder her...  )


Du hast mit Sicherheit nicht Unrecht, dennoch denke, ich, man kann das nicht so verallgemeinern - auch mit einem abgeschlossenen Medizinstudium gibt es sicherlich Arbeitsmglichkeiten, die fr psychisch eher labile Menschen gut geeignet sind, gerade in patientenfernen Bereichen. Der TE sollte erstmal versuchen einzuschtzen, am besten mit Hilfe seines Therapeuten, ob die Belastung, die durch das Studium auf ihn zukommt, berhaupt bewltigen kann. Da er in seinem Eingangsposting sinngem schrieb, sein Entschlu, es nochmal zu versuchen, sei 100%, wrde ich voraussetzen, dass er sich darber schon Gedanken gemacht hat. Ob er es dann wirklich schafft, kann nur der Versuch zeigen - wenn ja, kann er sich danach Gedanken machen, in welchem Bereich er denn arbeiten kann und mchte. Wenn er schon im Studium selbst merkt, er packt es nicht, wei er, dass er im Berufsleben danach wohl erst recht nicht klarkommen wrde. Wre interessant zu wissen, was er bis jetzt gemacht hat. 

Aber in Anbetracht dieses gesamten Threads ist diese Diskussion mglichweise sowieso abstrakt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Feuerblick

@StellaMaris: Daher schrieb ich ja auch "sptestens". 

@Herzkasperl: Der Threadersteller wollte Meinungen hren. Und meine Meinung ist, dass das Studium mit Mitte 40 schon belastend genug ist - auch ohne schweren psychischen Knacks, der jahrelange Therapien ntig gemacht hat.  :Nixweiss:  Alternative? Siehe Espressa...

----------


## Herzkasperl

Wie schon mal angedeutet: Mir ist bei dieser Diskussion vollkommen schnurz, ob unser Fall real existiert oder nicht. 

@Feuerblick: Gut, meine Meinung (und ich stecke im Studium mit knapp 40): Medizin-Studium ist ber weite Strecken ein Spaziergang  :Grinnnss!:  Ich habe aber auch schon so einiges an Abschlssen und ein Staatsexamen hinter mir - das war teilweise deutlich brutaler. Die Durchfallquoten in Medizin sind nun wirklich kein Schreckgespenst. 

Die Frage ist halt, was mit dem Versuch, ein Studium nach Jahrzehntelanger Pause weiterzufhren verloren ist. Jedenfalls nicht viel. Das mit der "angeknacksten Psyche": Wenn ich mir da einige meiner Kommilitonen ansehe - die scheinen mir auch nicht besonders belastbar zu sein. Bei den Ingenieuren wren viele von denen schon weg von der Bhne. Die Alternativen, die espressa aufzhlt: Ist es in diesen (angenommenen) Jobs besser? Vermutlich nicht, da ist es wie berall sonst auch, im Arbeitsleben wird meistens scharf geschossen. 

Ich bin da vielleicht etwas emotional - im Grunde hab ich auch eine "angeknackste Psyche". Nur ist es eben so, dass mich das in dem Studium antreibt, wieso sollte ich auch sonst ein Studium machen, mit dem ich niemals auch nur annhernd auf den Verdienst kommen werde, den ich in meinem aktuellen Job habe (auer ich werde Chefarzt - hchst unwahrscheinlich). Mal abgesehen von dem jetzt schon entstehenden finanziellen Verlust. Fr mich ist das Studium auch Therapie. Will sagen: eine angeknackste Psyche muss noch lange kein Problem fr das Studium darstellen. Und im Job spter ist es einerlei ob man als Mediziner oder als sonstwas arbeitet, vielmehr kommt es auf den Bereich an, in dem man arbeitet. Die Belastungen differieren zwischen einem Labormediziner und einem Internisten in der Notaufnahme deutlich mehr als zwischen einem Entwicklungsingenieur und einem Allgemeinarzt. 

Fazit: Am Ende muss man sich berlegen, zu welchen Themen man sich hingezogen fhlt. Das ist die entscheidende Frage - vollkommen unabhngig von psychischen oder physischen Einschrnkungen. Die berlegung "Wo knnten Hindernisse sein, das lasse ich lieber" hat schon viele ins Unglck gefhrt. Abgesehen davon, dass man sowas wohl als typisch deutsch bezeichnen wrde  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Espressa

Ich fand dieses Argument der "angeknacksten Psyche" erstmal vollkommen irrelevant. Letzten Endes, wer ist schon normal, und ja, berall ist gute Belastbarkeit von Vorteil.
Ich hinterfrage vielmehr, ob einem so ein Weg, mit allen Nachteilen - tatschlich das groe "OH!" bringt und wieder Honig, Milch und Sonnenschein ins Leben bringt, was ich wie unschwer zu erkennen, massivst bezweifle.
Aber mag sein, dass es Menschen gibt, die nicht in der Lage sind aus irgendwas anderem als dem Medizinstudium und dem Arztberuf wieder Glck und Freude am Leben zu schpfen. Dann mssen sie wohl durch...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Solara

Espressa,

Familie schliet der TE ja aus gesundheitlichen Grnden aus.

Ist jetzt ein anderer Beruf (da wre es wirklich interessant, ob zwischendurch ne Ausbildung gemacht wurde oder nicht) oder ein anderes Studium jetzt sinnvoller?
Immerhin ist die Hlfte des Medizinstudiums schon absolviert worden, hat Spa gemacht und war erfolgreich.

Irgendwas muss er/sie ja machen, Leben bis zur Rente ist noch lang und sollte mit Sinnvollem genutzt werden.

Und mit den Berufsaussichten steht man als Mediziner nun mal gut da, unabhngig vom Alter.

Unsere "Alten" im Studium hatten brigens keine Problem mit dem Rest (oder auch nachher eine Stelle zu finden) - waren bei Abschluss zwischene 40 und 52.

Wrde der TE schreiben, nach massiven psych. Probleme mchte er neu ein Medizinstudium beginnen, wrde ich wohl hnlich reagieren wie ihr, ob man da sein Heil suchen sollte, ganz unbedarft ... aber hier wurde ja schon dieses Fach studiert, man wei also halbwegs auf was man sich einlsst.

----------

